# Steamboat - anyone know if there are any shops with a good selection of boots?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's an abundance but go swing into Powder Tools in the base area. Ask for Bernie or Jake they'll help you find what you need.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok I'll take my chances then and check while I'm there. Thanks!!


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Powder Tools was my go to shop while at Steamboat and I will highly recommend them.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

<3 steamboat. If you dont find the prices you like in the base area you'll have to drive a little into town to the next shop. Head down lincoln and there are a few shops between 6th and 7th streets.


----------



## maurer90 (Nov 26, 2010)

+1 on powder tools. There are a number of shops on and right off of the mountain you should be able to find something.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok thanks guys! Can't wait to get there


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

The guys at Power Tools are awesome but unfortunately don't have enough boots in my size to try on. I will try to locate some other stores tomorrow. Any recommendations let me know


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

onel0wcubn said:


> <3 steamboat. If you dont find the prices you like in the base area you'll have to drive a little into town to the next shop. Head down lincoln and there are a few shops between 6th and 7th streets.


........Go into town


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

I did tonight. Places were losed by then but I noticed that it won't be that easy to locate. I'll google in the morning to find some shops


----------



## volboy23 (Nov 30, 2010)

Use google. I remember there were several shops in town that had supplies. If I remember right there is a sports authority that had plenty of gear. Look at the bus routes as they are a great help in getting around.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks. I'm llooking for recommendations considering Im here for only a week. I don't have the luxury to go from store to store.

Anyway, at this point I will work with powder tools who have been of great help


----------

